# Cómo construir un 555 ?



## e-perez (Ago 31, 2007)

Hola a todos, soy estudiante universitario  y tengo un proyecto para la materia de electronica 2, debo crear un circuito con AOP. que realice las mismas funciones del integrado 555, en la configuración monoestable y astable, he conseguido varios planos discretos del 555, pero ninguno esta completo, si alguien tiene información sobre el tema se los agradezco.


----------



## mabauti (Ago 31, 2007)

Fijate en el diagrama a bloques, tal vez te sirva.


----------



## e-perez (Ago 31, 2007)

Hola, gracias por el diagrama, está muy claro, pero tengo varias dudas: el flip flop necesita pulso de reloj?
Los comparadores se deben polarizar con +v y o?
Que transistor debo utilizar en la salida de descarga?
Gracias..


----------



## mabauti (Ago 31, 2007)

> el flip flop necesita pulso de reloj?


No , no lo necesita



> Los comparadores se deben polarizar con +v y o?


Si usas AOP necesitaras de +V y -V



> Que transistor debo utilizar en la salida de descarga?


Puedes poner a Q1 como el BC547


----------



## sp_27 (Ago 31, 2007)

información del 555

http://www.electronica2000.com/digital/cirlogse.htm
http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/gadgets/ne555.htm
http://www.linenoise.información/electronica/el-integrado-555-en-discreto/
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circuito_integrado_555
http://proton.ucting.udg.mx/dpto/maestros/mateos/555/555.html
http://www.revistaciencias.com/publicaciones/EpykZFlFypFMSlKJFA.php


----------



## El nombre (Ago 31, 2007)

Hay modelos de AO que funcionan con una sola tensión.


----------



## karelysbuhler (Abr 15, 2008)

Necesito hacer un integrado 555 para montarlo en un protoboard, alguien puede decirme como hacerlo?

Se que tiene transistores, pero no sé cual es el circuito


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 15, 2008)

Si miras el datasheet encuentras lo que buscas


----------



## electrodan (Jul 28, 2008)

Y porque querés hacerlo con componentes discretos?
que? Estas revolucionando a la comunidad electrónica para que se hagan sus propios circuitos integrados? Me uno a la campaña!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 29, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Y porque querés hacerlo con componentes discretos?
> que? Estas revolucionando a la comunidad electrónica para que se hagan sus propios circuitos integrados? Me uno a la campaña!




Es una práctica habitual en muchos lugares de estudio el confeccionar un integrado con componentes discretos, es una buena forma de afianzar la teoría y aplicarla.
Provoca analizar y calcular todo el contenido del integrado para que cumpla la misma función que el original.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 29, 2008)

> Es una práctica habitual en muchos lugares de estudio el confeccionar un integrado con componentes discretos, es una buena forma de afianzar la teoría y aplicarla.
> Provoca analizar y calcular todo el contenido del integrado para que cumpla la misma función que el original.



De acuerdo con Fogonazo ya qué, a lo largo y ancho del foro podemos percibir lo que ocurre, debido a que muchos foristas, tratan de hacer funcionar circuitos sin tener la más mínima idea de cómo funcionan los integrados o componentes que ellos mismos utilizan en sus proyectos.
Esa va a ser una práctica enriquecedora de verdad y, a quienes la hagan les quedará, no tan sólo la satisfacción del logro, sino el saber que, esas cosas que nosotros utilizamos en electrónica, no cuelgan de los árboles, sino que alguien las ha desarrollado previamente a punta de componentes discretos, que luego son llevados a un proceso de integración para luego ser presentados en forma de integrados.
En las primeras PCs habían diferentes tarjetas tipo ISA, repletas de integrados de la serie 74LS, de las cuales, una era el interfaz de puerto paralelo otra, comprendía la interfaz IDE y dos puertos seriales, y así sucesivamente estaban la interfaz de video, modem, expansiones de memoria, etc...
Hoy día, todo eso está contenido dentro de un diminuto chip instalado en la MB.

Ahora... Los chavales de esa época, aprendimos cómo funcionaba un puerto paralelo, al igual que las demás interfaces. Diganme quien, con los integrados actuales puede saber eso.



> mmm hola, es interesante pero que clase de transistores es o son indicados para la implementacion



Para trutos, eso que preguntas es parte de la investigación que conduce al logro de esa meta.

Saludos karelysbuhler y éxito en la misión. Cómo te indicó Fogonazo, con el datasheet a la mano y el saber qué es lo que contiene ese IC, te servirá de mucho. Cualquier ampliación de dudas, creo que todos estamos dispuestos a ayudar.

Adelante pues...

Saludos:


----------



## juani_c (Jun 21, 2011)

yo hice uno!! para el 555 contest;-> http://ssihla.wordpress.com/
hubo un par más que también lo hicieron con componentes discretos, por ahi te sirve;
http://a4x4kiwi.blogspot.com/2011/02/555-contest-entry.html
http://www.ohmpie.com/hm555/


----------



## maezca (Oct 11, 2011)

juani_c dijo:
			
		

> yo hice uno!! para el 555 contest;-> http://ssihla.wordpress.com/
> hubo un par más que también lo hicieron con componentes discretos, por ahi te sirve;
> http://a4x4kiwi.blogspot.com/2011/02/555-contest-entry.html
> http://www.ohmpie.com/hm555/



esta imagen saque de uno de sus links:







en definitiva es realmente impractico


----------



## Renoxxx (Oct 12, 2011)

Hola bueno buscando y viendo las hojas de datos del 555 pude encontrar lo que me imagino que quieres, la verdad nunca me habia preguntado que tenia adentro el 555 pero pues es mas complicado de lo que parece asi que mejor velo por ti mismo.

En las imágenes podrás ver como es internamente y como podrías hacer uno.

Saludos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 12, 2011)

Miren como seria el 555 con solo transistores.
Por que como ya lo mencionarón, la hoja de datos solo lo muestra simplificadamente.
Por cierto... Se me olvidaba decir que este diseño esta en el programa LTspice IV


----------



## juani_c (Oct 12, 2011)

maezca dijo:
			
		

> En definitiva es realmente impráctico


Pero está bueno! 
El fin fue más bien artístico...
Cuando encaras éste tipo de proyectos la practicidad no es un requisito, es darte el gusto de hacer algo que disfrutas, el ejercicio intelectual que podes llegar a hacer en el proceso, va...matar el tiempo...


----------



## pandacba (Oct 12, 2011)

Hacer un componente que habitualmente vemos como una caja cuadrada, en forma discreta, es muy didáctico ya que ayuda a dejar de ver los CI como meras cajas y hace pensar y entender que es un circuito compuesto por una buena cantidad de componentes según la función a la que este destinado.

Por ejemplo la RCA publico hace muchos años un manual para hobbystas, en donde enseñaba por ejemplos las técnicas digitales haciendo cada módulo de lo que hoy conocemos en forma discreta, desde las compuertas hasta los flip flops y con estos registros de desplazamiento, contadores, etc.

Quienes leyeron detenidamente ese libro nunca mas vieron un CI como algo abstracto, incluso el 555 discreto es más didáctico de lo que muchos pueden creer.

Quienes aprendieron con uno discreto, llegaron a conocerlo de tal manera que podían hacer mas cosas que aquellos que solo aprendieron con el chip, por echo de saber que hay dentro y como funciona, por lo tanto tenían una visual más amplia haciéndole hacer al CI cosas para las cuales ni su creador las imagino, es decir rompe las barreras del no se puede y abre la perspectiva del ¿que se puede?


----------



## malesi (Oct 12, 2011)

Pues yo creo que tiene más cosas dentro

Ver el archivo adjunto 61377


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 18, 2012)

Hola.

2N2904, 2N2906, BC54X, BC55X  (X=7,8,9).
BD135, BD136

Chao,
elaficionado.


----------



## lexsourze (Oct 18, 2012)

Rabia observado los esquemas que vienen en el datasheet y aparecen transistores de doble colector  , creí que en los esquemas que me mostraron aquí no venían y lo acabo de observar (Q19) en vez de este iría un arreglo Darlington ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 18, 2012)

Fijate de simplificarlo un poco usando algunos darlington (por ejemplo Q1 y Q2)

Simulalo y fijate si en los transistores con dos colectores  se pueden poner dos transistores idénticos base con base , emisor con emisor , y los colectores separados


----------



## lexsourze (Oct 28, 2012)

Hola pues nada mas para informar que por fin arme el cirtuito interno y funciono!, bueno, utilice los transistores bc547 y bc557, segui los diagramas de las hojas de especificaciones (para los transistores de doble colector puse dos transistores como dijo @DOSMETROS base con base y emisor con emisor recomiendo el datasheet de ST ya que ahi vienen desglosasdos estos transistores).

Como consejo para los que necesiten armar este circuito les puedo decir que pongan especial atencion en los nodos del circuito a armar, ya que por ahi se llegan a "volar" uno y el circuito no funciona


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2012)

lexsourze dijo:
			
		

> Hola pues nada mas para informar que por fin arme el cirtuito interno y funciono!, .....



Me alegro por tu resultado, y gracias por comentarlos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 29, 2012)

¿porque q6 y q5 tiene dos colectores? y ¿q22?  en el esquema de dosmetros


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2012)

Es cuando se quieren lograr dos corrientes idénticas a partir del mismo control , son dos transistores apareados con Hfe iguales.

Base con base , emisor con emisor , y los colectores independientes


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> ¿porque q6 y q5 tiene dos colectores? y ¿q22?  en el esquema de dosmetros



Transistor mutante


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 29, 2012)

y porque no lo dibujan como dos transistores y listo?



entonces la pregunta seria, y donde compro los transistores con dos colectores?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2012)

Solo los he visto en planos internos de integrados 

Y hay de doble emisor , pero esos se utilizan para lógica creo

Creo que todavía vienen dos transistores idénticos dentro de una misma càpsula y vos haces lo que querés


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok, es oficial, quiero uno de estos 


http://shop.evilmadscientist.com/productsmenu/tinykitlist/652


----------



## Scooter (Feb 24, 2014)

Pues no lo he construido pero si que lo hice en un simulador y funcionaba, eso si, no llegué nivel de transistor, puse dos operacionales, un biestable...


----------

